# Why there are no Ninja's in the UFC



## Andrew Green (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.twatti.com/?p=41


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 4, 2007)

thats awesome, LMAO!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## agemechanic03 (Aug 4, 2007)

:ultracool :roflmao:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 4, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL!

The artistry of the cartoon is amazing! :lfao:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 4, 2007)

Lisa said:


> LOL!
> 
> The artistry of the cartoon is amazing! :lfao:


Sure is ... Andrew, is that an original creation? :lol2:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2007)

It got the "point" across, didn't it?


----------



## Boomer (Aug 15, 2007)

I always thought this is why there's no ninja in the UFC....





 
:ninja:


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 15, 2007)

May I be the first to say "OUCH!!!!!!".  It might not look much on a bad res vid but being clouted that many times in succession is enough to ruin anyones day :faints:.


----------



## zDom (Aug 15, 2007)

That cartoon got a REAL out loud laugh from me 

Glad I'm the only one left in the office at the moment


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 15, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> http://www.twatti.com/?p=41



:rofl:



Sukerkin said:


> May I be the first to say "OUCH!!!!!!".



That's exactly what I said. Damn!


----------

